# SolidWorks 2013 SP0.0 (32+64) BIT Multilang



## أبوعبدالله (10 أكتوبر 2012)

تفضلوا اخواني

​SolidWorks 2013 SP0.0 x32 / x64 Full Multilanguage Editions

ملف التورنت في المرفقات​​


----------



## أحمد رأفت (10 أكتوبر 2012)

الف شكر على البرنامج الرائع


----------



## alaa_4679 (10 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا


----------



## alaa_4679 (10 أكتوبر 2012)

تمام


----------



## ahmed shawky (27 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## marcos1 (4 يناير 2013)

جاري التحميل شكرا ​


----------



## ELGAMAL (12 يناير 2013)

مشكوووووووووور جدا"


----------



## adarweesh (16 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## ahmedsteel (8 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed elrafey (13 فبراير 2013)

شكرا .....................................


----------



## magdiattia (25 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا ​


----------



## mohamed elrafey (6 مارس 2013)

شكرا


----------



## osamaasd (15 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد هانى1989 (21 مارس 2013)

جزالك الله خيرا


----------



## محمود انور ديري (7 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم انا شاب سوري مقيم بالاسكندرية بحاجة لكورسات حرة لبرنامج التصميم solidworks يا ترى يلتقى معاهد بتدي الكورسات في الاسكندرية


----------



## ahmedsisy (27 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed6120 (3 مارس 2014)

الروابط لا تعمل &#55357;&#56866;&#55357;&#56866;


----------

